# Let the freak show begin



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Where do they get them from. Bring back Jane Goody.

They animals have entered the house and now we have 13 fucking weeks of this shit on channel 4


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

it has already!!

Bring back series one and two - when people just did not know what they were letting themselves in for!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> Where do they get them from. Bring back Jane Goody.
> 
> They animals have entered the house and now we have 13 fucking weeks of this shit on channel 4


and i believe theres more than 13 weeks of it :lol:

14 in already, another 4 to come 

_Jade_ Goody BTW :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Must admit i did like 3 of the girls. And apart from the posh lad that parties with Beatrice or Eugene. The rest are just freaks.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Bonneeer?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I think we should make the TT Forum a BB free zone


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I think we should make the TT Forum a BB free zone


HEAR HEAR I agree to that :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

Lisa. said:


> Bonneeer?


 :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'm sorry for anyone that knows someone that suffers from Tourettes, but Pete is going to make that show.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> I'm sorry for anyone that knows someone that suffers from Tourettes, but Pete is going to make that show.


And doesn't he just know it.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Kell said:


> I'm sorry for anyone that knows someone that suffers from Tourettes, but Pete is going to make that show.


Is he FuÂ£% :lol:


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

The chinese girl from Bolton or wherever it was is going to win it. My virtual tenner is going on her from the start.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The house is going to be full of gay men! It looks like they want to promote homosexuality in this show. Maybe gay men complained that there were no men shagging in the show. :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

What a bunch... :lol:

Most hilarious is Bonner. She can say it correctly when she has to, because she had to correct a couple of people who couldn't understand her the first time.

Thought Pete was quite annoying at first, but I think he'll be a "grower" as people get used to him / get annoyed with him.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Shahbaz became annoying after about 1.5 seconds. 1st to go please.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Pete has got a very unique look, quite quirky, I like it. And as mad as a hatter. Johnny Depp/Jim Carrey on acid. Very watchable.

Car crash TV at its worst !


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

You're not going to believe this but I went to school with Shahbaz. [smiley=dizzy2.gif]



head_ed said:


> Shahbaz became annoying after about 1.5 seconds. 1st to go please.


He's not really changed much then? He was always, shall we say, a bit different at school.

I read in a local paper last week that he was probably going to be in BB, however I haven't actually watched any of it yet.

He's fairly well known in Glasgow. Apparently, he likes going out in his Wonder Women costume. :lol: :roll:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> You're not going to believe this but I went to school with Shahbaz. [smiley=dizzy2.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What school did you go to?

Apparently he's good friends with Mary Kiannie (SP) ex-TTF crooner.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Was it Nicky who decared "I haven't had a good shag for 6 months"

She will have to bend over to get a shag in there... :roll:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Your chance to win...

BB Ticket Type KitKat Willy Wonker Thing on eBay

...although presumably you'll only get in if you have a penchant for getting naked on TV and are a complete raving nutter to boot.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

CH_Peter said:


> Your chance to win...
> 
> BB Ticket Type KitKat Willy Wonker Thing on eBay
> 
> ...although presumably you'll only get in if you have a penchant for getting naked on TV and are a complete raving nutter to boot.


And an odd ten million notes in the bank......


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Â£1000.000.000 and still 6 days to go sound a a bit expensive to me :lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

saint said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > You're not going to believe this but I went to school with Shahbaz. [smiley=dizzy2.gif]
> ...


I've sent you a PM.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Â£1000.000.000 and still 6 days to go sound a a bit expensive to me :lol:


Damn right. Imagine the pies you could buy for that...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> Where do they get them from. Bring back Jane Goody.
> 
> They animals have entered the house and now we have 13 fucking weeks of this shit on channel 4


My other half saw JG doing a signing of her new book in Waterstones this week, and yes she is as loud, fat, ugly and generally repulsive as she comes across in the media.

Didn't know she could write though.....who would ghost write for that?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Lisa. said:


> Bonneeer?


Ewww No ta


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thought the Welsh life guard had _very _ strange eyes


----------



## goonie (Apr 13, 2006)

i am so sick of this bigbrother shite. i can not beleive that people watch it.
a house full of knob heads poncing around what is the appeal i just can't see it. [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Phwaaa Sezer is fit [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Imogen's rather pleasant.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I accidently came into this thread thinking it was about the Eurovision Song Contest.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

mike_bailey said:


> I accidently came into this thread thinking it was about the Eurovision Song Contest.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> You're not going to believe this but I went to school with Shahbaz. [smiley=dizzy2.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a drama queen, he is now threatening to take his own life:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/5008062.stm


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Last night's was excellent viewing, and I normally can't be bothered with reality shows...

There's some weirdos in there - that's for sure - but many are settling down after their initial baptism of fire.

All except Shahbaz who is, by all accounts, a total headcase. A serial pervert, completely incapable of listening to (and taking on board) the thoughts and feelings of others, and totally driven by a desire for attention and the need to be at the centre of everything.

I'd love someone to email me a sample of Pete going off on one of his "ticks", complete with "wankers!" and his whistle. I'm dying to set it as the SMS tone on someone's phone


----------



## Starlight express (Apr 24, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Phwaaa Sezer is fit [smiley=whip.gif]


He is isn't he?  I'd quite like him for my toyboy!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Starlight express said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Phwaaa Sezer is fit [smiley=whip.gif]
> ...


Sleazer?

He's a fucking animal. Shortarse little twat. Looks and behaves like a complete pikey.


----------



## Starlight express (Apr 24, 2006)

jampott said:


> Starlight express said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


You're just jealous! :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Testarossa (Mar 8, 2006)

oi oi saveloy!!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Sexy suspenders time :lol:


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Damn it, Nikki looks fit now!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I like Nikki she is funny :-*


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Of all the Scots that applied to BB they had to pick the weirdest, annoying, irritating, useless tosser available! :evil:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dont watch it then maybe channel 4 will get the massage that we donâ€™t want this shit on the TV. I refuse to watch crap like this total and utter waste of bandwidth. Id rather watch the old BBC2 test card. :evil:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Jae said:


> Damn it, Nikki looks fit now!!


You are welcome toborrow my spare specs Jae, she has a face like a slapped arse crossed with a bulldog chewing a wasp...

(IMOHO of course) :wink:


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

BB is a fantastic vehicle to demonstrate that you _can _pass valid judgements without any informed or cogitative processing. Here is an example:

I have not watched the program, have no intention to, but yet I know all the contestants are complete CNUTS.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Waheed, you know you want to really :wink:


----------



## Starlight express (Apr 24, 2006)

caught the last 5 minutes of it last night, Mikey and Nikky in bed snogging, Sezer and Imogen having a fumble, even Lisa was clamped round Pete, have they put something in the water? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Starlight express said:


> caught the last 5 minutes of it last night, Mikey and Nikky in bed snogging, Sezer and Imogen having a fumble, even Lisa was clamped round Pete, have they put something in the water? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I thought it was Mikey and Grace?

It's a shame Shab left.

Not that ive been watching it


----------



## Starlight express (Apr 24, 2006)

genocidalduck said:


> Starlight express said:
> 
> 
> > caught the last 5 minutes of it last night, Mikey and Nikky in bed snogging, Sezer and Imogen having a fumble, even Lisa was clamped round Pete, have they put something in the water? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


yes it was Grace! They all look the same in the dark! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Starlight express said:
> 
> 
> > caught the last 5 minutes of it last night, Mikey and Nikky in bed snogging, Sezer and Imogen having a fumble, even Lisa was clamped round Pete, have they put something in the water? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Wasn't he called Shiraz :lol: :lol: :lol: Twat !


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

TTotal said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Starlight express said:
> ...


I don't watch it that much


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Dawns out!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Crikes Tim, you are sharp :lol:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

He's right y'know

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/5016618.stm


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

We got that down 'ere this marning my love !


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Oh...well some of us have been working :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> Oh...well some of us have been working :roll:


Yeh ? Whats that then?

I am stuck at a desk today and whilst on the fone floggin my stuff can easily surf no probs 8)


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Lisa. said:


> He's right y'know
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/5016618.stm


Stupid of her... if she has no friends or lovers what does she care what others think about here?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Million pounds says B O N N E R ... goes tonight, waste of space she is, how the hell she got on it in the first place is baffling.......


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Would you believe it, she even has a brother called Clyde!?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Who she sleeps with no doubt :roll:


----------

